# Post-op Infection during global



## jdibble (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a patient who had a hysterectomy and then developed a vaginal cuff infection about 1 week later.  She was admitted to the hospital by the surgeon for about 5 days for IV treatment and care.  Is this a billable visit or considered part of the global?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bready (Dec 27, 2012)

*postop infection*

I would bill for it.  Get what documentation you can - was a culture taken before patient placed on IV?  Is it sepsis?  Is it MRSA?  You will need a modifier 24 or 79 for your claim.  Be prepared that it will be denied automatically as global and you will have to appeal with physician documentation.  Infection is not necessarily a part of "normal postop global care"
Good luck.


----------



## MCook (Dec 28, 2012)

Does the patient have Medicare coverage?  Medicare has different guidelines than CPT.

Medicare guidelines are below: 

A. *Components of a Global Surgical Package*
(Rev. 1, 10-01-03)
B3-15011, B3-4820-4831
Carriers apply the national definition of a global surgical package to all procedures with the appropriate entry in Field 16 of the MFSDB.
The Medicare approved amount for these procedures includes payment for the following services related to the surgery when furnished by the physician who performs the surgery. The services included in the global surgical package may be furnished in any setting, e.g., in hospitals, ASCs, physicians’ offices. Visits to a patient in an intensive care or critical care unit are also included if made by the surgeon. However, critical care services (99291 and 99292) are payable separately in some situations.
• Preoperative Visits - Preoperative visits after the decision is made to operate beginning with the day before the day of surgery for major procedures and the day of surgery for minor procedures;
• Intra-operative Services - Intra-operative services that are normally a usual and necessary part of a surgical procedure;
*• Complications Following Surgery - All additional medical or surgical services required of the surgeon during the postoperative period of the surgery because of complications which do not require additional trips to the operating room;*
• Postoperative Visits - Follow-up visits during the postoperative period of the surgery that are related to recovery from the surgery;
• Postsurgical Pain Management - By the surgeon;
• Supplies - Except for those identified as exclusions; and
• Miscellaneous Services - Items such as dressing changes; local incisional care; removal of operative pack; removal of cutaneous sutures and staples, lines, wires, tubes, drains, casts, and splints; insertion, irrigation and removal of urinary catheters, routine peripheral intravenous lines, nasogastric and rectal tubes; and changes and removal of tracheostomy tubes.
B. *Services Not Included in the Global Surgical Package*
Carriers do not include the services listed below in the payment amount for a procedure with the appropriate indicator in Field 16 of the MFSDB. These services may be paid for separately.
• The initial consultation or evaluation of the problem by the surgeon to determine the need for surgery. Please note that this policy only applies to major surgical procedures. The initial evaluation is always included in the allowance for a minor surgical procedure;
• Services of other physicians except where the surgeon and the other physician(s) agree on the transfer of care. This agreement may be in the form of a letter or an annotation in the discharge summary, hospital record, or ASC record;
*• Visits unrelated to the diagnosis for which the surgical procedure is performed, unless the visits occur due to complications of the surgery;*• Treatment for the underlying condition or an added course of treatment which is not part of normal recovery from surgery;
• Diagnostic tests and procedures, including diagnostic radiological procedures;
• Clearly distinct surgical procedures during the postoperative period which are not re-operations or treatment for complications. (A new postoperative period begins with the subsequent procedure.) This includes procedures done in two or more parts for which the decision to stage the procedure is made prospectively or at the time of the first procedure. Examples of this are procedures to diagnose and treat epilepsy (codes 61533, 61534-61536, 61539, 61541, and 61543) which may be performed in succession within 90 days of each other;
• Treatment for postoperative complications which requires a return trip to the operating room (OR). An OR for this purpose is defined as a place of service specifically equipped and staffed for the sole purpose of performing procedures. The term includes a cardiac catheterization suite, a laser suite, and an endoscopy suite. It does not include a patient’s room, a minor treatment room, a recovery room, or an intensive care unit (unless the patient’s condition was so critical there would be insufficient time for transportation to an OR);
• If a less extensive procedure fails, and a more extensive procedure is required, the second procedure is payable separately;
• For certain services performed in a physician’s office, separate payment can no longer be made for a surgical tray (code A4550). This code is now a Status B and is no longer a separately payable service on or after January 1, 2002. However, splints and casting supplies are payable separately under the reasonable charge payment methodology;
• Immunosuppressive therapy for organ transplants; and
• Critical care services (codes 99291 and 99292) unrelated to the surgery where a seriously injured or burned patient is critically ill and requires constant attendance of the physician.


----------



## cromine (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with MCook. If the patient did not require a return to the operating room, then the doctors services to treat the post op complications are not separately reportable.


----------

